# toilet usage



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I the electricity grid goes out, I'm assuming I would not be able to flush the toilet. How could I get the toilet to flush in a SHTF scenario? Does the sump pump have anything to do w/ it?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Pour a few gallons of water in it and hit the button. There is enough to flush one time in the rear tank. But where does the water go after its flushed.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

If you are on your own septic system all you need to do is as james says. 
If you are on a public system you may be ok for a while but I'm not sure how much public systems rely on pumps.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> If you are on your own septic system all you need to do is as james says.
> If you are on a public system you may be ok for a while but I'm not sure how much public systems rely on pumps.


Depending on the public system and the nature of the outage (i.e. emp vs simple power outage) you will have anywhere from 24 hours to indefinite. Each system works differently, some have generators some do not. Also, it depends on things like lift stations between you and the plant.

The smart play is to have alternate plans in place (composting toilet, bucket with seat, etc.)


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I use a public system. What do you mean by pumps? I know what you mean generally, but not specifically. I'm guessing I would rely on city "pumps" for disposal. Does my sump pump have anything to do w/ this?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

trips-man said:


> I use a public system. What do you mean by pumps? I know what you mean generally, but not specifically. I'm guessing I would rely on city "pumps" for disposal. Does my sump pump have anything to do w/ this?


It all depends on where you live. Some sewers systems can gravity drain to a holding tank/pond then pump to the processing plant from there. No sure how long it would take before the sewer would backup into your home if ever. I would say you would have months before you notice any problems. Most people will not have access to enough water to waste to fill the toilets do dump into the sewer system to cause a problem.

We have everything in place to be able to use the toilets, hot showers; faucet and even the ice maker will be working during a SHTF/off grid event. So can you! All it takes is planning, few bucks and a little work.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Poo is in water in the sewage system. Water only flows downhill. Therefore, unless you live at the top of the hill and everybody else lives above the sewage plant, pumps are needed to move the poop through the system. Often there are small rises (it doesn't take much, just a single foot of rise will stop gravity feed) so the sewage system has "lift stations".

I have no idea where you live, but almost all municipal sewage systems have at least some lift stations. Without power, those won't work. Additionally, once the sewage hits the plant, they need power to operate the machines that "unpoop" the water.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

just get a 3 or 5 gal bucket and pour it directly into the bowl, aiming for the drain hole. Hold the bucket as high as you can when pouring, at least 1-2 feet above the rim of the bowl. This also clears clogs.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's the other part of the issue... the more important part...

Where are you planning on getting the water to flush from? If you have a swimming pool, and it's not frozen, then you are totally set. If you don't, where are you getting water to flush from?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Most systems are designed with a retainage factor per law. (Lift station plus pipe). Most systems have lift stations at some point in the system that have lift pumps in them. The sewage is usually gravity to the station and from there to the plant. The plant will also have pumps. Most are on backup generators. Particularly here in Texas. You have storage in the station and pipes. Once the generators go down the. Everything starts to back up. You have some short term relief, but long term you will have to dispose another way.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

get a portable toilet and use that instead -or make your own bucket -double bag -toilet seat, sit and do your duty


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

You asked about sump pumps. That is a pump at the basement level of homes in many parts of the country intended to prevent basement flooding. It has nothing to so with your water or sewage systems. It will pump storm water away from your foundation.

For sewage, you either have a septic system on your own property or are hooked up to a city sewage system. Your toilet does not require electricity, but it does require water. If your water stops your toilet will continue to work by pouring water into the toilet. With your own septic system you just need the water. With a city system the city pipes will eventually clog up if the system requires pumping anywhere between you and the ultimate destination.

Water supply is either going to be a well on your property or city water. If you have your own well it almost certainly has an electric pump so you need either a hand pump or a generator. If you are on city water, it probably relies at some point in the system on electric pumping, so you need an alternate source of water. However, there are places where the water systems are entirely gravity fed, so before you go to crazy, check out the facts for where you live.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lye,shovel,something to sit or lean on, and a hole in the ground


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

If you house/bathroom sets below grade and can't gravity flow via your sewer line. Then you have to have a macerator toilet. If that's the case then you will need power! They can appear to look like a sump pump/tank. That might be what you are seeing?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

my house is gravity feed to the street, if i get a sag in the line, it can cost $5000 to dig it up and repair it.

When I bought the house, I paid a few hundred bucks to have the sewer scoped. I found 2 sags. The owner fixed the problem before I took possession.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's a previous thread that discussed this subject extensively:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14378-poo-you.html


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

5 gallon bucket and a toilet seat. Can be found at most outdoor shops and by online search.

http://www.amazon.com/Bucket-Portab...&sr=8-1&keywords=toilet+seat+for+5+gal+bucket

Also follow the link provided by sideKahr.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

trips-man said:


> I the electricity grid goes out, I'm assuming I would not be able to flush the toilet. How could I get the toilet to flush in a SHTF scenario? Does the sump pump have anything to do w/ it?


In a shit hits to fan scenario you would be wise to shit outside and save that water.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> In a shit hits to fan scenario you would be wise to shit outside and save that water.


I might not want to go outside IMMEDIATELY after the event. Afterwords.....yes, bucket and seat.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if bears crap it he woods why can't you -I was going to say sasquatch but uhm that guy gets around too much to keep lookin over my shoulder and he is secretly dun nah dun nah dun nah batsquatch


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Poo is in water in the sewage system. Water only flows downhill. Therefore, unless you live at the top of the hill and everybody else lives above the sewage plant, pumps are needed to move the poop through the system. Often there are small rises (it doesn't take much, just a single foot of rise will stop gravity feed) so the sewage system has "lift stations".
> 
> I have no idea where you live, but almost all municipal sewage systems have at least some lift stations. Without power, those won't work. Additionally, once the sewage hits the plant, they need power to operate the machines that "unpoop" the water.


I think you need to write a book..... How poo get to the plant


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My house is 600 feet above the rest of society. I could probably use grey water/rain to
flush the toilet. It might flood some other guy's house down stream but... My plan is 
but with bags and then outside with bag until I can dispose of by burial. 
View attachment 11493


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Fortunately, I'm on septic. And I collect rainwater. 

In theory, I'm able to use the toilet for quite a while. 

Just remember 2 number ones, and one number 2.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

On a city system it would depend a lot on how many people are on that local branch. The pipes under the streets are pretty big, so you'd have to crap enough to fill it till it backs up. You might get years, or you might get months. How much do you crap?

But the solution is simple; move to a new house. In fact, in an Earth Abides scenario I would change houses as soon as the old one got dirty. I wouldn't even wash dishes, just get a new house.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I AM on top of a hill, now that it's been mentioned. Thanks


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea, I'd hate to be the guy who lived at the lowest point of a sewer pipe. You know what they say about shi_ flowing downhill.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> just get a 3 or 5 gal bucket and pour it directly into the bowl, aiming for the drain hole. Hold the bucket as high as you can when pouring, at least 1-2 feet above the rim of the bowl. This also clears clogs.


That is our plan, we are on a septic and a lake across the street and the swimming pool for a water supply.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Luck man. I'm jealous.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> On a city system it would depend a lot on how many people are on that local branch. The pipes under the streets are pretty big, so you'd have to crap enough to fill it till it backs up. You might get years, or you might get months. How much do you crap?
> 
> But the solution is simple; move to a new house. In fact, in an Earth Abides scenario I would change houses as soon as the old one got dirty. I wouldn't even wash dishes, just get a new house.


ralph -I am really trying to understand this logic? are you going to move to a vacant house? or just take one that you like no matter if it is occupied or not? the best solution is like move out to the country and eat a lot of peaches now. I assume your not a azz like that.
as far as the city system - the water supply might only last a couple days or until all power is lost and then it is drip drip nadda. now before a person panics if you didn't put any chemical tabs in the toilet tank reservoir then you got about five gallons of fresh water right there in the tank -and the old tank hot water heater has 30-40-50 or so gallons of drinkable water right there -just some FYI


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> ralph -I am really trying to understand this logic? are you going to move to a vacant house? or just take one that you like no matter if it is occupied or not? the best solution is like move out to the country and eat a lot of peaches now. I assume your not a azz like that.
> as far as the city system - the water supply might only last a couple days or until all power is lost and then it is drip drip nadda. now before a person panics if you didn't put any chemical tabs in the toilet tank reservoir then you got about five gallons of fresh water right there in the tank -and the old tank hot water heater has 30-40-50 or so gallons of drinkable water right there -just some FYI


In an Earth Abides scenario, there would be plenty of empty houses because +90% of the population would be dead. 
But you would likely haul your mattress around with you because there would be dead, putrid bodies in those beds in those unoccupied homes. Once you found a pillowtop you liked, you'd prolly haul it along with you from house to house because you had to burn the mattresses that were there.

Scenarios by name:
*Earth Abides*: Massive die-off due to biological factor. Few people, many resources. 1-10% survival rate
*The Road:* Nuclear Winter. Many people, dwindling resources. 7-0% survival rate
*SLE*: Sterilization Level Event. The only way to survive an extra-orbital impact like this is to be on another planet when it happens. 0% survival, no chance of life ever again
*ELE*: Extinction Level Event. Impact significant enough to trigger widespread extinction. 45%-0% survival rate
*Zombie apocalypse*: Believe it or not, but a zombie scenario is really just a modified Contagion Scenario where all targets are presumed hostile/infected. Mebbe they won't wanna eat yer brains, but if they slobber on you it's the same difference.

Okay, What the hell was I talking about? 
Sorry, I get a little stupid when I get smokey.
Squirrel?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why in the hell would i carry frigging bulky azz mattress around with me dude, are you insane? if I have to burn the mattress because of a decaying body in it then nothing except burning the whole house down will ever get rid of the smell left in the house form just the body not burning it that would be a whole nother problem. not to mention anything else that may be rotting in it and don't forget mold or scabies or something. 
I wouldn't worry bout abandoned houses being nasty check one out you like and call it home.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's going to be a sad sad world to live in.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

But it will be better than dying.. at least slightly.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

trips-man said:


> I the electricity grid goes out, I'm assuming I would not be able to flush the toilet. How could I get the toilet to flush in a SHTF scenario? Does the sump pump have anything to do w/ it?


Assuming the water stopped flowing:
My new toilet might be my backyard; a deep hole does wonders for hygienic's, I would just bury it.

All water systems use pumps to pressurize the water, and if they stop, the water stops. And if the electricity stops, the pumps might stop.
At least that's my thinking. The city might be able to diesel-fed pumps for a while. But those big boys take a lot of fuel to keep running.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Salt-N-Pepper* 
_Poo is in water in the sewage system. Water only flows downhill. Therefore, unless you live at the top of the hill and everybody else lives above the sewage plant, pumps are needed to move the poop through the system. Often there are small rises (it doesn't take much, just a single foot of rise will stop gravity feed) so the sewage system has "lift stations".

_
_I have no idea where you live, but almost all municipal sewage systems have at least some lift stations. Without power, those won't work. Additionally, once the sewage hits the plant, they need power to operate the machines that "unpoop" the water.

_


Maine-Marine said:


> I think you need to write a book..... How poo get to the plant


I would read it.:bs:


----------

